# Bessacarr E435 Control panel fault



## EdB (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi
I am in the highlands of Scotland and have developed a problem with the NE 183 control panel. The red light is flashing and "No Connect" is on the display. And low battery. The vehicle battery 'appears' ok, and things work from mains. Also says fresh water empty when it's full and waste full when it's empty.also says it is draining the 'empty' vehicle battery at the rate of 35.8A Does this mean the Cr2032 battery needs replacement or do I really have a problem. Can anyone help. 
EdB 
:?:


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

the cr batter you mention, is this for memory of the clocks etc? could be worth a try, check any multi-plugs, if one has come loose over a bump that could be the problem, check at the panel end first.


----------



## EdB (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave,
managed to speak to my supplier Danum Doncaster who advised disconnect the panel for a few minutes and reconnect. This may reset the computer in the panel. Tried this but it didn't but they advised carry on and enjoy holiday and they will fix it when I get back. In the meantime it won't harm anything if I ignore if. 
Incidentally when I went to disconnect the panel I noticed some other wiring had been taped up with paper parcel tape!!!
Speaking to other motorhomers this seems to be a regular problem with all panels whatever the make. I wonder if this the same as I have been told about pc's. You have to expect them to go wrong it's the nature of the beast. 
Still enjoying very much my travels in Scotland ( in Glencoe tonight having travelled from poolewe in the far north).


----------

